# Hacking buddy Rossendale



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

I'm looking for a hacking buddy either with or without horse. If you are horseless I have a 14h2 mare available to ride. I need to get my (fairly sensible) youngster out more and can only do that properly with another horse.


----------



## KEC (1 September 2015)

I've PM'd you.


----------



## EQUIDAE (1 September 2015)

Replied


----------



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

Hello, i hope you're well! 

My mum would be quite interested if still available? 

We have always had horses up until around 18 months ago. My mum is looking to get back into riding before buying another. 

Let me know if still available


----------



## EQUIDAE (12 September 2015)

have found someone who was only riding during the week, but she is now at college and can ride at weekends. l think it would be handy to have another person too though. How tall is your mum - she is only 14h2 and can't really take a rider taller than 5ft4.


----------

